# That boy is too smart



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

So I had to take Callan to the vet today, she was such a good girl. But like most females did not want to get on the scale, lol.

Any way, after we got home my hubby told me what Max had done. He had a friend come over to look at a plumbing job for us. They went out into the garage and a second later here comes Max. Seems if we do not get the door latched tightly the little stinker has now figured out how to open it! :wild: Mind you this is a door that swings in not out!

What next???


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Uh oh! You're in for it now! Wolfie opens the doors at the summer house, and we need to keep them locked. He lets himself out all the time at that house.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Silly Wolfie!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh must not be the brightest dog in the world- if there's a door that's partially open he won't walk through it. He waits until it's all the way open and I tell him to go through it. Maybe he's just lazy


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Or well trained!!!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I would say Stosh is a good boy


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He's actually fallen asleep in the laundry room after he followed me there and when I came back into the kitchen the door was only partly opened. My husband swears that I could contain him in a fence made of string. It's nice to have him stay the last place I left him but a little of Wolfie's initiative would be nice!!


----------



## webzpinner (Mar 7, 2011)

Jake just nudges at doorknobs & whimpers repeatedly until someone opens the door. Why open doors yourself if one has a small army of furless minions to do it for you?

The only door he really bothers is the garage door, since that leads outside for potty or food.


----------

